# Trying To Overclock Intel E6850



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a intel core 2 duo e6850
Evga 680i motherboard 
2 gigs of corsair dominator ram
swiftech watercooling for the Cpu
850 watt power supply
2 evga 8800 gt in SLI
Windows xp Service pack 2

STOCK FREQUENCY OF CPU IS 3.0 Ghz

Ok I can get it to about 3.18 Ghz and then when I boot it will get past the load scene, boot into the OS then nothing will happen. The mouse and keyboard still work but no shorcuts, no navigation, nothing. Just the background and my mouse. It isn't crashing, it just won't boot all the way. I know my CPU and MOBO can overclock way further than this.Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks :4-dontkno


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

try upping the cpu volts by the lowest amount possible until you get a stable boot


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

please review some "beginners guide to overclocking intel Core Duo's"

then you will be more familar with what needs to be done and the tools needed to overclock correctly

we can proceed from there


BTW: what is the brand and model of your PSU ???


----------

